# Haban sickle bar mower for old Cub Cadets



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw this while surfing Ebay and thought I'd mention it here for any collectors out there looking for unusual attachments. It isn't mine and I have no connection to it at all, just passing on info.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50372&item=2397807748&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe.


----------

